# I love the Weber Ceramic Blue Dog



## traynor_garnet

When I ran a 50 watt head (tube rectified Traynor Bassmaster) I also had a 2x12 cab loaded with a Weber Blue Alnico and Ceramic speaker. The rig was too much amp so I switched to a 1x12 combo but could never quite get the sound I wanted.

In my new amp, a 1967 Traynor YGM-1 GuitarMate, I tried the original Marsland speaker (crap), an Eminence Tonker (too stiff),and a Warehouse V30 (pretty good). The amp was good but something was missing and I was seriously considering buying another bassmaster. On a lark, I grabbed a Weber Ceramic Blue Dog off of ebay. I liked the speaker with my old amp, so I thought what the heck . . .

Man, there is it. The depth, bright but smooth top end, strong tight bass. Oh yeah, this is my favourite speaker! It sounds just great in my Guitarmate and I'm no longer missing the behemoth of a rig I once hauled around (although it did sound awesome too).

FWIW, I actually prefer the Ceramic Blue to the Alnico. The Alnico is almost too much of a good thing, whereas the Ceramic version cops that tone without getting fatiguing on the ears.

Anyway, I am happy and wanted to wax poetic 

TG


----------



## gpower

I agree. I have a Traynor YCV-20 that came with a Celestion Rocket 50. I did a lot of research and listened to what I could before contacting Ted Weber. After discussing the tone I was looking for he recommended a custom voiced 30w ceramic Blue Dog. It transformed an already nice little tube amp into a very versatile tone machine. I haven't found anything that even comes close to it for more than twice the cost(inc. some pricey boutique amps).


----------



## Chito

Same thing here. My Peavey Classic 30 has never sounded so much better since I put in a Blue Dog Ceramic.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Cool to see others dig this speaker. It doesn't get as much "press" as other speakers but I think it is awesome.

TG


----------



## greco

Quote 
*"FWIW, I actually prefer the Ceramic Blue to the Alnico. The Alnico is almost too much of a good thing" *End of Quote 

I'm just about to buy a Weber 12" AlNiCo speaker and wondered what you meant by the above?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## TimH

I don't know what he meant but I think I agree with the sentiment. The Alnico's are a bit _too_ crunchy and _too_ much mids. These things in moderation are awesome but to me the ceramic version do this just enough to be nice but not enough to be annoying. YMMV.


----------



## greco

What does "YMMV" mean?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## traynor_garnet

greco said:


> Quote
> *"FWIW, I actually prefer the Ceramic Blue to the Alnico. The Alnico is almost too much of a good thing" *End of Quote
> I'm just about to buy a Weber 12" AlNiCo speaker and wondered what you meant by the above?


TimH pretty much summed it up. I like Alnico speakers but the Weber Blue was a bit too swirly, chimey, etc. The Ceramic has the same basic sound but isn't as exaggerated.

PS YMMV = Your Millage May Vary (i.e your experience may be different than mine).

TG


----------



## greco

The one I am ordering is the 12A150 Vintage Series. 

Any comments?

It is hard to find much of a choice in 4 ohm speakers out there.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Seakayak

I installed a Weber Blue Dog Alnico (30 watts, light dope) in my YCV20WR, and for this little amp it's much better than the Greenback that came with it. I don't find it too bright, I really like what it can do, playing mostly clean to mild distortion. Having said that I never had a chance to try a Blue Dog Ceramic....hmmm.


----------



## zdogma

I like the alnico, but both are very nice. I agree they have a lot of speaker breakup, and I love that for blues and rock playing, but it sounds a bit over the top for certain styles. 

I also have a pair of alnico 10's (silver and blue pup) that are excellent.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

I have a Blue Dog Alnico that I picked up off of eBay. I was going to throw it into an AC15 that I intended to buy but never did get one. I'm thinking of trying it out in a 1x12 with my Epi VJ head. Too many projects, too little time. In the meantime it's still sitting in a cardboard box in the basement!!


----------



## coyoteblue

I had an alnico Blue Dog in my Blues Deluxe and it sounded totally excellent, man. Unlike some here, I found the ceramic version too harsh, but then I go for a mellower vibe. I've got a Tone Tubby ceramic right now in my Deluxe Reverb...now that's a big-sounding, smooth, balanced speaker. One better than the Cannabis Rex, which is also a great choice, especially for blues, country, rootsier stuff. But back to the topic....the Blue Dogs are the best of Weber that I've heard.


----------



## gpower

Seakayak said:


> I installed a Weber Blue Dog Alnico (30 watts, light dope) in my YCV20WR, and for this little amp it's much better than the Greenback that came with it. I don't find it too bright, I really like what it can do, playing mostly clean to mild distortion. Having said that I never had a chance to try a Blue Dog Ceramic....hmmm.


I was going to get the alnico but Ted Weber recommended the ceramic (30 watt, light doping) for my YCV-20. I couldn't be more pleased with the results. Super cleans to near rectifier crunch.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

coyoteblue said:


> I had an alnico Blue Dog in my Blues Deluxe and it sounded totally excellent, man. Unlike some here, I found the ceramic version too harsh, but then I go for a mellower vibe. I've got a Tone Tubby ceramic right now in my Deluxe Reverb...now that's a big-sounding, smooth, balanced speaker. One better than the Cannabis Rex, which is also a great choice, especially for blues, country, rootsier stuff. But back to the topic....the Blue Dogs are the best of Weber that I've heard.


I swapped the stock speaker out of my DRRI for a Tone Tubby Ceramic and absolutely love it! I don't think I can get back tone out of that thing no matter what I do. Ok, that's an exaggeration but...It sounds great.


----------



## ssdeluxe

tone tubby's and scumback's are tweaked weber's just fyi for those who didn't know.

tried them both, tone tubby alnico is very responsive and smooth, the scumback is probably the best celestion rola copy you can get, it sounded awesome once you pushed it, it really is meant for loud rock sounds, intimate stuff was sweeter on the tone tubby alnico.


yup totally agree ! blue dog's are prolly Ted's best speakers !..

ohhh...forgot, the cali alnico is amazing for the "americana" sound, a deadly speaker.

one last point, all these need a good time to break in with some serious volume or atleast a break in method (like putting your itunes on random for a couple days, cranking the bass and tilting the amp to the floor to absorb the sound....I shoved mine in the cellar with a few blankets!! )

it is quite remarkable the difference when the spkr is broken in. I think true for most quality spkrs


----------



## plato67

I run my AC30CCH through 2 50 watt Alnico Blue Dogs. I had a TBX before I got the CCH and I much prefer the 50 watts to the celestion blue 30 watts. I also use it to drive My YGL Mark III with similar results.

My Carr also has a 15" Alnico California. Stunning on the clean channel. I rarely use the drive channel.


----------



## plato67

I just noticed that I am posting right after the guy that sold me my Carr with the alnico 15. How's it going Stephen? I still love the amp.


----------



## ssdeluxe

Hi Michael !! happy new year ~ 

hope you are well! (doing great! having another kid in may {that'll make 2 !} )

I am such an donkey-hole for selling that amp!!! lol moment of weakness.

that was a killer, and I will have another (just can't afford to buy it new..its very expensive), still can't get that clean sound out of my mind, have you had a chance to dime it in clean..!?? truly awesome.

you don't hear carr talked about alot, but , man, great amps. in particular the one I sold you was a spectacular combination of amp and spkr. so glad you are digging it.................and you know who to get in touch with if you ever fall out of love with it !!! :food-smiley-004::food-smiley-004::smilie_flagge17:


sorry for going off topic: yup, I love those blue cerams !!!!( I've said it before...oh well..)


----------



## ssdeluxe

plato67 said:


> I run my AC30CCH through 2 50 watt Alnico Blue Dogs. I had a TBX before I got the CCH and I much prefer the 50 watts to the celestion blue 30 watts. I also use it to drive My YGL Mark III with similar results.
> 
> My Carr also has a 15" Alnico California. Stunning on the clean channel. I rarely use the drive channel.




p.s. congrats on the ac30, those are great too, and I have a mark III as well !!!...tweaked by my brother over @ edwardamp.com, those are terrific amps (if you can carry them, stupid heavy!)
p.p.s. do you find having the heavier wattage alnico's they are smoother and firmer/punchier ??? curious, I usually match closely in wattage to push the spkr but am curious with having spkrs that are rated higher, what that does to tone/response ! ??


----------



## plato67

The only word I can think of to describe the higher wattage alnicos is "rounder".
They aren't even broken in yet either...

What kind of tweaks did you/your brother do to your Mark III? I have 2 actually, I put 6L6's in one and I love it more.


----------



## ssdeluxe

rounder makes sense!, that has been my experience with the few higher wattage spkrs I've heard. Trying to break in a pair of celi blues, right now they have this annoying pinched top end sizzle, hope that goes away with break in....we'll see.

never tried the 6l6's, that would for sure bring it more into "twin reverb" territory, that is actually what this amp was designed to compete with.

--we actually went more to the marshallish camp, with old stock tesla el34's, those sound really really good.
--we took out some negative feedback, not all but some, so there is more touch sensativity and fuller response, not so scooped.
--used some ballsier pre tubes that seem to add thickness and sweeter tone. (I can find out which ones, i don't recall, let me know if your curious).
--Ed also reduced the gain going into the reverb, we found this one was clipping the reverb, and as a result the reverb sounded shrill and painfull., also he reduced the freq. response of the reverb so it was warmer. I actually love this amp thru the celi blu's ! (only thing , I would blow them in a second, this amps 100watts :0

this one's still got a great clean, and surprisingly versatile amp, I love having it around ! but, when you crank this up....watch out.....it flat out crunches and has so much balls its frightening..those tesla's just make this thing roar with authority. 

We found this amp in the late 80's @ reggie's music in Hamilton (that store is long gone) with original amp cover and orig. tubes in mint/unused shape. I was so stupid, it had a matching 6x10 cab that came with it, ....and I stupiddly sold it...thinking it sucked !!!!!!!....the spkrs were crappy, but it was so cool together.

as always, my aplogies..for the long a$$ reply's.

good luck on the super rev's search: I think capsule out here in to has a few of them, and they are not expensive, these are plentiful these days: I've got a 73 super rev and love it !


----------



## NB-SK

I also have a YGL-3. It's loaded with some EH 6AC7. The only mod that's been done to it that I know is that the it's been wired to use a 12ax7 to drive the reverb instead of an EL84. I haven't heard another YGL-3 to compare it to, but the guy who sold it to me said it supposedly gave the reverb more a of Fender sound. The amp is now in storage because I'm living abroad. I bought a pair of the WGS Vintage 30 and pair of their Classic Lead clones. Which do you recommend I should install in the amp and which should I use to make an extension cab?


----------



## plato67

Sincw we've seemed to hijack this thread, I've started a new one about the mighty YGL.


----------

